# Any use for a CW40 transformer?



## Gonz (Dec 26, 2008)

Probably not the most efficient way to start a collection, or a method that results in getting higher quality engines, but over the past few Christmas's we've bought a few of the beginner sets that are offered at places like Menards. Which come with the CW40 transformer that as I understand it is quite weak.

So now I have 3 of those, as well as a CW80 that came with the Harry Potter set. The good part is that I have a ton of track and lots of miscellaneous cars.

As I consider the future and building larger, more elaborate setups, is there any use I can get out of those smaller transformers? Is it a pain in the rear to have a larger setup that's actually many smaller individual loops, each run by it's own transformer?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Use them for lighting. With the throttle you have auto dimming

Use Xmas strings 8 to ten in series to recycle them.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Other accessories, too. Just make sure you match AC or DC needs.

TJ


----------

